# west texas



## josh_r (Jun 17, 2008)

unfortunately, i cannot make the titties trip. i will however be able to make a trip out the following weekend. anyone up for meeting up with us and possibly help us find some goal species? thanks and take care

-josh


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jun 17, 2008)

Email me, I might be able to go back or give you info.  I want to go back anyway, but at a time when I can bring my bike and enjoy some riding.


----------



## John Apple (Jun 18, 2008)

I see in the future a trip to west Texas in about two weeks...yup I sure do....yeah for sure...BIG BEND


----------



## recluse (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn Josh I would go but that's the weekend of the fourth and I am taking my family to Colorado that weekend and following week. Let me know next trip.


----------



## josh_r (Jun 18, 2008)

unfortunately, there will be no next trip. this is my last trip i will be doing in the southwest. i am moving back to washington state as soon as i get back from texas and dont plan on being back down here for quite some time. im definitely going to have to enjoy this trip. my ultimate goal would be to find some agkistodon c. pictigaster. and i would be ultimately satisfied with the trip. of course i will be looking for T's as well, but they are a super no brainer for me  

any help finding a pair of pictigaster would be amazing.... real nice lookin ones.


----------



## Triprion (Jun 19, 2008)

Moving out of the southwest to WASHINGTON - crazy! I should be able to meet you for the Bend, so stick with me kid - I'll show you the pictigaster (just do a rain dance)


----------



## John Apple (Jun 19, 2008)

I am sure we will find the copperheads


----------



## Matt K (Jun 19, 2008)

On and off topic:

Every summer I have found A.pictogaster in the Ft.Lancaster area.  There is a road that leads to a rest stop along a huge cut in the road where they are always there (1-3 of them) along with a C.atrox, E. bairdi, plenty of blue crevice swifts, several Centruoides sp., millipedes, and a couple of T's.  North of the Big Bend but south of San Angelo (a couple hours?) quite a ways.  And a bunch of misc. beetles.  Always worth the trip!


----------



## John Apple (Jun 19, 2008)

Big bend is on our agenda for hunting, thanx for the tip


----------



## josh_r (Jun 19, 2008)

actually john, i dont think we are going to big bend proper. we are going in the general area. the animals we are looking to find are found all over the bend as well as north of it. we are basically going to go wherever we will have the best luck and wont get hassled. im up for exploring as much as possible.

-josh


----------



## John Apple (Jun 19, 2008)

sounds like a plan Josh, I didn't expect to be 'in' big bend persay just around it a lot. Unless I can get ahold of my buddy Dale


----------



## josh_r (Jun 20, 2008)

we will all over that place man. i want to see the davis mts for sure. we just gotta make sure we get hunting licenses and no road cruising.


----------



## tarascorpionman (Jun 25, 2008)

exactly where near san angelo i live there and would love to collect more specimens for my invert exhibit.


----------

